# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Schering products!! Some real ones posted along as well

## dutch windmill

Guys check this out and take a close look at the boxes

----------


## dutch windmill

Do you see that the warining "keep away from children" is printed in a much thinner lettertype than it should be?

Heres the next

----------


## dutch windmill

Sorry. here it is

----------


## dutch windmill

.

----------


## dutch windmill

Check out the price and lot#/date. Its all printed in the same proces.

Here the amp its the one on the left.. (except the blue dot)

----------


## dutch windmill

What do you think??

----------


## Retabolil2

Yes I think this amp is fake. The box looks like shit also. Schering`s quality is much higher so its definitely fake.

----------


## dutch windmill

Thanks my friend  :Smilie:

----------


## planetx

Dutch,
now that you have scared the hell out of me and my now possible,30 fake TV's, in my possession, could you or REtabolil post a pic of a legit ampule.

thanks bud

planet :Confused:

----------


## dutch windmill

Planetx, the legit amps are the one in the middle and the one on the right. If you have an old batch however it is possible that the brown one on the left is legit. Just make sure they have the blue dot on it. If they have there is another fake with a smaller dot than the real one, i'll see if I can dig up a pic.

----------


## dutch windmill

This is it the one in the middle is the real deal. Notice the smaller dots on the fakes.

----------


## planetx

Dutch,

as always you have been of assistance. Thank you. I'd scan you a pic if I could but mine (brown) appear legit based on blue dot size, etc..Two actually broke in shipment and they passed the planetx taste taste, too.
 :Big Grin:  

2003 expiration. Don't know if that qualifies as old as you insinuated.

I know you have done much research on Normas. Since I got you here...have you ever seen a legit Norma w/ straight edges. 

planet

----------


## dutch windmill

No, sorry about that bro, all legit normas have rounded edges.

I'll see if I can dig up some more pics tomorrow

----------


## KeyMastur

> _Originally posted by dutch windmill_ 
> *This is it the one in the middle is the real deal. Notice the smaller dots on the fakes.*


I thought the smaller dots were the real deal and the larger dots were the fakes ??

----------


## samoth

All the ones I had possessed dots such as the middle amp had... a bit larger and in a slightly different position than the ones on the sides.

----------


## planetx

Samoth,

color of ampules and expiration?

planet

----------


## The original jason

Personally I dont know about the right amp but the left two look very real I have used both verry similar the far left brown amps that I have used come from india and the box is the same as posted above made by scheering as normal but the indian box may be slightly different I will check them out again tomorow cos i dont have them here, however I am quite sure they are the same they also come with the plastic pack inside and 3 amps per box and scheering do make shitty packaging too depends where its from. the others look very similar to the image I will attach although the writing is different they look like the ones from germany I say they are both real for sure

peace
Jason

----------


## The original jason

ok as promised i got the pics similar as you will see the amps seem very thin compared to the others

----------


## The original jason

.

----------


## silverfox

whew, i was freaking out too, i have brown but do have larger dot. They seem to be working VERY well so i was bit confused.

----------

